# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica - moze li u sredinu?

## petra

vidjela sam da je bila rodina akcija glede pravilne montaze autosjedalica... i naravno smo je propustili  :Sad:  
kupili smo maxi cosy priori sjedalicu i pise da se moze montirati na sredinu zadnjeg sica - i jesmo, jer mi je tako prakticnije u vozniji. E sad jeli to dovoljno sigurno ili je bolje smontirati ju iza sica vozaca ili suvozaca?
thx

----------


## sandraf

Ako sam dobro shvatila, montiranje sjedalice u sredinu je NAJSIGURNIJE.

Ako nemas uvjete za sredinu, potpuno je svejedno na kojoj je strani sjedalica, jer je razlika u postotku udara u lijevu, odnosno desnu stranu automobila pri sudarima - nesto jako sitno.

----------


## apricot

Najsigurnije je na srednjem sjedistu otraga jer je najdalje od bilo kojeg mjesta udarca. 

Ako se dijete stavlja na straznje sjediste sa strane, onda nema veze na koju se stranu stavlja jer u principu nema razlike u sigurnosti izmedu jednog i drugog - statisticki je razlika u postotku sudara izmedu lijeve i desne strane kod straznjeg sjedista oko 0.2%.
_________________
To je rekla naša Ančica, "majstorica od autosjedalica".

----------


## ivarica

najbitinije je sto kaze proizvodac - ako u uputi za sjedalicu pise da moze na sredinu, onda je stavi, s tim da moras paziti da imas pojas koji odgovara onima u uputi, npr ako u sredini imas samo pojas koji ide preko krila, a u uputama za sjedalicu pise da se treba vezati na tri tocke (pojas preko krila i ramena) onda se ne preporuca vezati na sredini

----------


## petra

u sredini ima samo pojas koji ide preko krila, ali u uputama za montazu sjedalice na sredinu i treba samo taj pojas - onda bi to bilo ok?
mislila sam da je sigurnja iza sjedala bas zato jer imaju pojase preko krila i preko ramena pri montiranju, a ne samo ovaj preko krila.
ajde super onda.
thx

----------


## Ancica

Ako uputstva kazu da mozes instalirati autosjedalicu sa sigurnosnim pojasom sa dvije tocke (odnosno NE kaze da autosjedalicu MORAS montirati sa sigurnosnim pojasom sa tri tocke) onda je skroz u redu, dapace preporucljivo, staviti autosjedalicu u sredinu straznjeg sjedista.

Jos je dobro i kod tih pojaseva koji idu samo preko krila (pojasevi sa samo dvije tocke) sto skoro uvijek dolaze sa fiksnom kopcom, odnosno kopcom koja, kad namjestis duljinu pojasa koju hoces, se ne mice.  To znaci da kad montiras autosjedalicu onak kak treba, jako, jako zategnutu, nece ti se olabaviti kao sto ce sa kliznim pojasom preko ramena koji nije ucvrscen sa dodatnom kopcom za fiksiranje (H-kopca ili sl.)

----------


## tintilinic2002

Mi imamo Peugeot 307SW, sjedalica je u sredini (na sjedalici ništa ne piše, a u uputama za auto piše da može u sredinu - univerzalna sjedalica).

Ono što mene zabrinjava je, što pojas ide jako daleko (sa krova auta) do sjedalice, i isto se bojim da se ne rasklima. Zato me zanima da li negdje ima za kupiti tih kopči za učvršćivanje pojaseva (H- kopče) i kako se to montira??  :Confused:

----------


## ivarica

imamo jos nesto H-kopci u rodi, prilozena su uputstva

----------


## tintilinic2002

Koliko koštaju, i kada bi mogla doći kupiti?

----------


## ivarica

20 kuna je jedna, nazovi me na 6177500 da se dogovorimo

----------


## tintilinic2002

Javim se u ponedjeljak, sad gibam na vikend na more

----------


## petra

sto je ta h kopca?

----------


## ivarica

to je kopca koja osigurava da klizni pojas (vecina u automobilima ih je takva) ne popusta (stolica je onda s vremenoim sve labavije vezana), vec drzi pojas na istoj duljini.

----------


## Laura

mi imamo ovakvu. Njezino postolje se fiksira izmedju naslona i donjeg dijela sjedala, a remen dolazi preko djeteta.

----------


## ivarica

vi imate booster, tu ne treba H kopca

----------


## Laura

Hvala!!!

----------

